# Steel tube needed, where to buy in Athens area



## PaulX (2 mo ago)

Hi there

Could anyone advise where I might be able to find a steel merchants or similar near Athens.
I need a couple of lengths of steel tube x 5 metres.
168.3mm OD
4.45 Wall thickness
I'm not coming down to Greece until the New Year, but I need it paid for and waiting when I arrive.

Any guidance appreciated...

Cheers...Paul


----------



## yakitori (28 d ago)

hello type building material shop on google maps and call them. If they don't have it they should tell you where to find it


----------

